# Remove Oem waw or similar



## lucam3evo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Remove Oem wax or similar*

Hi at all,
can anyone advise me on how to remove this layer of wax that you see in the picture?
I tried with the clay, with 130 meg body solvent and mafradecaflash, but nothing to do.
leaves a bad film with the help of nails, but not with brushes or brushes

thanks in advance


----------



## Pookini (Jan 19, 2011)

Surfex HD or Autosmart G101 should do it, I think you would need a de-greaser thats pretty strong to remove that.


----------



## lucam3evo2 (May 9, 2011)

@Pookini: thanks

But I want to specify that it is an old layer of wax. no dirt or grease.
maybe I need something else than a degreaser?
What do you think?


----------



## Sue J (Jan 26, 2006)

We do 3 different de-waxers, designed to remove OEM wax. There are different types of waxes used and the best product depends on which type it is. If you scratch it with your nail, does it come away?


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

will Tardis not eat some of that?


----------



## lucam3evo2 (May 9, 2011)

Sue J said:


> We do 3 different de-waxers, designed to remove OEM wax. There are different types of waxes used and the best product depends on which type it is. If you scratch it with your nail, does it come away?


it will come off, (see photo) but with difficulty. I do not know if that's the right way (with fingernails or other hard things). I hope there is a product that softens, then remove it.

@AaronGTi: Tardis I never used, but I think it's similar to Decaflash Mafra Meguairs or D130


----------



## Robbie.M (Feb 10, 2010)

Cartec do a tansport wax remover...that will shift it...


----------



## STEALTH K3 (Dec 29, 2006)

I used petrol on my mk1 golf came up a treat


----------



## lucam3evo2 (May 9, 2011)

I searched many forums and I understand that it is Cosmoline.
should be no more discussion about it.
Someone can tell me as it did pull it off?

@STEALTH K3: My film is anchored to the body. Your dirt was black but more chalky


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

Brake cleaner?


----------



## MatthewADV (Jan 18, 2012)

BMW actually do a product just for this, I have a bottle of it.

Will try and find it during the week :thumb:


----------



## d6dph (Mar 6, 2007)

It's a pain to remove, My mate has got all of it off the turrets on his 320is. Will text him now asking what he used to remove it.

I'm guessing that's an E30 M3 going by the rare colour?


----------



## lucam3evo2 (May 9, 2011)

d6dph said:


> It's a pain to remove, My mate has got all of it off the turrets on his 320is. Will text him now asking what he used to remove it.
> 
> I'm guessing that's an E30 M3 going by the rare colour?


yes it's bleumacao 250



adetailedvalet said:


> BMW actually do a product just for this, I have a bottle of it.
> 
> Will try and find it during the week :thumb:


if you could tell me the name of the product you make it happy!
Thanks


----------



## pukar (Feb 26, 2012)

hi luca, how are you mate....i have emailed you as we haven't spoken for a while.

for cosmolene, i used some cutting polish, it did come of after a long time, and my arms were acheing! if there is a product that will really work, i am sure that the BMW community will be chuffed


----------



## LindenH (Oct 25, 2011)

Specifically for removing cosmoline

http://www.autogeek.net/prima-cosmonot.html

also, some other tips here

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=224460


----------

